# Cargar celular mediante usb



## perugini (Feb 20, 2008)

Hola este es mi primer post ojalá me puedan ayudar.
La cuestión es que estoy tratando de armar un cargador para un celular motorola V3 para el auto. 

Ya averigué y se que el puerto mini usb del celular tiene 5 pines de los cuales el 1 y el 5 son tierra y masa respectivamente con una tensión de entrada de 5v y 500mA.

El problema está en que conectando solo el 1 y el 5 a 5v y masa respectivamente no alcanza, la carga no se activa,con lo cual supongo que los demas pines necesitan cierta tensión....
Si alguien sabe por favor ayudeme.... 

Saludos


----------



## Ragalm (Mar 20, 2008)

Yo estoy como tu.

No se donde esta el cargador de red del Razr. Y el q me compré para el coche me lo robó la policia junto con el Radio CD /Manos Libre/Lector USB y TarjetasSD. 

El caso es que tengo el movil sin bateria y aunque lo ponga en el PC con el cable USB no se carga esta. Ni con cargadores de USB de MP3. 

Opino como tu. pero no me gustaria estropear ni el PC ni el Moto Razr.

Ragalm.


----------



## gonzoalexfer (Abr 6, 2010)

La misma duda....


           Yo he probado con mi cel, y al conectar el cable rojo (V+) y el negro (gnd) en el celu no se mueve un pelo....la tension es la correcta pero se me hace que los cables de datos algo tienen q*UE* ver....

             AGUIEN SABE COMO SE CONTECTAN LO CABLES DE DATOS????? (verde y blanco)


----------



## gzaloprgm (Abr 7, 2010)

Fijate en pinouts.ru que suelen estar todos las especificaciones de conectores de celulares y dice qué pin es Tx, Rx, CTS, RTS, etc.


----------



## gonzoalexfer (Abr 8, 2010)

gzaloprgm dijo:


> Fijate en pinouts.ru que suelen estar todos las especificaciones de conectores de celulares y dice qué pin es Tx, Rx, CTS, RTS, etc.






            Espectacular......mucha gracias x la ayuda....alli esta lo que estaba buscando.

           Y MUY BUENA LA RECOMENDACION DE LA PAGINA.....ESTA MUY INTERESANTE!


----------



## abndol (May 8, 2010)

Tambien puedes ver aca http://www.raton.cl/2008/10/30/como-fabricar-un-cargador-usb-para-iphone-3g-ipod/ para darte una idea


----------



## mufo (May 8, 2010)

Ojo que en el link que posteo abndolel, el regulador 7805 esta acompañado solo de las resistencias para sacar los voltajes de los pines D- y D+ y eso puede provocar un mal funcionamiento en el regulador (oscilciones en el integrado).
el fabrcante especifica en el datasheet que debe estar acompañado por 2 condensadores (adjunto imagen). aparte de eso esa información esta increible, buen aporte para el tema.

en este tema de don fogonazo aparece mucha info
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/reguladores-voltaje-78xx-practica-15214/

Saludos,
mufo


----------



## pakomx (Oct 15, 2010)

oye amigo, estaria bien que te des una vuelta por aca 

http://new.taringa.net/posts/celulares/6142699/mini-usb-del-cargador-solo-motorola.html

es con la resistencia pero en pinouts.ru indica que el pin numero 2(del enlace) no conduce y en efecto, ya verifique(no muy bien) y si cortas un cable de mini usb a usb solo hay 4 cables y tierra, y no los 5 que lleva el conector.

no he visto la forma de encontrar el conector solo o algo asi para armarlo, espero que alguien nos pueda ayudar.

saludos y exito


----------

